# triming laminate with router ???



## Joe>G (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi I am building a frame and deck for a drop in bathtub I will be puting a laminate on it I have a regular router and a flush routing bit. With the regular router if I build the top frame and deck in place I can't trim all the way to the wall is there something I can do to finish the trim inplace or am I going to have the build the top of the deck first and then put it in place. 

thanks for any info


----------



## argoknot (Dec 7, 2009)

*I would build the top deck first. As for trimoni you should get a flush trim bit with bearing. It does a neat job.*


----------



## Joe>G (Apr 20, 2012)

Thought that is what I would have to do with the router I have to reach all the way to the end. The deck is going to be a foot or so wider for a sitting area so my wife can sit on the edge then get in. Thats the bit I have argoknot thanks


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Joe>G said:


> Hi I am building a frame and deck for a drop in bathtub I will be puting a laminate on it I have a regular router and a flush routing bit. With the regular router if I build the top frame and deck in place I can't trim all the way to the wall is there something I can do to finish the trim inplace or am I going to have the build the top of the deck first and then put it in place.
> 
> thanks for any info


Hi Joe - Not sure just what your situation is, I assume the router base is going to stop you 3" or so from the end of your cut. This is kind of a spendy option but the offset base for the bosch colt puts the bit on the offset part, not under the router.
Amazon.com: Bosch PR004 Offset Base With Roller Guide for the Bosch Colt PR20EVSK & PR20EVSNK Palm Routers: Power & Hand Tools
(The bit is directly below the red cap and is belt driven from the motor)


----------

